# Dan Monson Out



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Resigning this afternnon.

About time.....now if they can get the Bison coach. :beer:


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

At first, I thought it said Dick Monson out. I couldn't imagine Dick being out of nodak or why this was posted in the sports forum.

After re-reading this, I am laughing at myself.


----------



## knoppers (Jan 29, 2006)

its about friggin time


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Tim Mile's credentials keep getting better.I see they beat No. 8 ranked and unbeaten Marquette last night.


----------

